

Ask HN: Has your employer given money to open source? - ckdarby

I&#x27;m trying to get a feel for how open companies are with their wallets when it comes to open source projects or developers working full time on open source.
======
yzzxy
I work at a major "traditional" software company. My project of the last 1.5
months will be open sourced. It solves a (very) domain-specific issue we have
that our customers may encounter as well.

------
edoceo
We've given roughly $8k in the last 12mo

~~~
ckdarby
Were they all projects your company uses internal? Through gittips?

~~~
edoceo
Yes, projects used here. They were cash payments to the primary organization
responsible for the softwares. Mostly is was to push for attention to bugs we
wanted fixed.

